# Film trilogies and more



## Harpo (Mar 25, 2013)

Which series of films do you prefer?

I see that I did a very similar poll five years ago, but that was then (and I forgot Jurassic Park) and now lots of new Chronners have arrived.
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/43595-the-film-series-poll.html


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Star Trek* had more good films to acquire my vote. *Lord of the Rings* was good through all three films (although it may change in the next couple of years if you cout *The Hobbit* series.) The rest of them tended to tail off badly after the first film of two except for the *Harry Potter* films that just weren't in my realm of interest.


----------



## J-Sun (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't know how to answer this question. Star Wars now means the prequels as well as the originals. Star Trek films not only means TNG movies but even the reboot junk that I haven't even seen. Case in point - you have "Alien/Predator" combined which would never occur to me but Alien should have stopped at 2 or 3 anyway. Terminator probably should have stopped at 2, though I've never seen the others - that just felt like enough to me. Never saw the Matrix sequels which I gather is a good thing. I don't even like one of the rest - haven't even seen Harry Potter - so that at least excludes them.

The original Star Wars would get the sentimental nod and the first two each of Terminator and Alien would fight it out otherwise and... I can't decide. As soon as I start to type one I change to the other one. Alien! There, that'll do for a millisecond.


----------



## Darth Angelus (Mar 25, 2013)

Voted _Lord of the Rings films_. I would have voted _Star Wars films_, if it had been based on the first released trilogy (Episodes IV-VI) alone.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 25, 2013)

I voted Star Wars. A bit unfair, as i also loved the others (with the exception of LOTR and Harry Potter, which i haven't seen.)


----------



## Lenny (Mar 25, 2013)

*Alien/Predator* for me, but I agree with J-Sun about the inclusion of the Predator films - the two franchises never crossed in their original releases (apart from the Alien skull in Predator 2, which I'd argue is more a nod to the Alien franchise than anything else) until someone thought it would be cool to pit the Universe's two greatest fighters against each other in the AvP film (which I think was inspired by a comic book run).

Like the *Indiana Jones* franchise (which isn't on your list!**), there was no fourth Alien film, and that is how it should be kept (I kind of liked the third film, and the finality of the ending). 

I'd probably replace Predator with *Prometheus*. Not just because I'm one of the six people wordwide who enjoyed it, but because it has far more obvious ties to the Alien franchise.



**Nor is *Back to the Future*. Ohhh... I want to change my vote to Other > BttF now!


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 25, 2013)

I voted 'others'. When I did so,  was thinking about Guillermo del Toro's movies *The Devil's* *Backbone* and *Pan's Labyrinth*. 

Whilst not an official 'franchise' or 'series', they are complementary because they are movies heavily influenced by the Spanish Civil War and view things from both male (Devil's Backbone) and female perspective (Pan's Labyrinth).


----------



## Harpo (Mar 25, 2013)

I only combined Alien & Predator because some people are fans of the AVP stuff

in five years I'll do this poll again, adding Bttf and King Kong & Godzilla etc


----------



## Rodders (Mar 26, 2013)

Why isn't Twilight on the list?


----------



## Harpo (Mar 26, 2013)

Rodders said:


> Why isn't Twilight on the list?


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 26, 2013)

Harpo said:


>


 
Well put. Even I got that one.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 26, 2013)

I loved the original Star Wars films as a kid, but I'm going to have to vote for the Marvel films, because what they've done with Iron Man and Avengers is quite excellent. Not many films can mix action and adventure with real character humour.

And another shadow vote for Indiana Jones.


----------



## Christopher Lee (Mar 26, 2013)

I had to go with the Matrix trilogy. Still my favorite of all time, though I do love middle-earth so!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 26, 2013)

Ah, I'm a space opera bunny, so it's hard to go past the obvious... I am basing it on the original trilogy, though. Plus, Han Solo, the orginal and best sexy pilot, and I do like my sexy pilots... Um the Matrix I loved the first film, thought the rest milked it, some Marvel I love, some I can leave. I'm not a Trekkie, the kids have me sick of Harry Potter and whilst I love LOTR it feels like voting for the book... so Star Wars for me.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 26, 2013)

Seeing as I'm a huge geek and have actually been to a Lord of the Rings convention (and met the utterly lovely Billy Boyd) I've gone for LotR.


----------



## Huttman (Mar 26, 2013)

I chose Star Wars because of the impact it made in my life from early on, even though I watched the original TV show for Star Trek first. Star Trek never massed produced cool toys and lets be honest, that opening scene for anyone, especially a nine year old sci-fi nut is enough to send one over the edge. I do love the Star Trek movies too, but Star Wars has become like my favorite band, I have come to love the music so much I can listen to all six albums over and over again. I also think the Lord of the Rings movies are truly outstanding but they are very heavy emotionally, and to visit it too often would be tiresome to my soul. Does that make sense?


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 27, 2013)

*Star Trek*. Just because of my affinity for the characters.


----------



## manephelien (Apr 6, 2013)

LotR. I just like the story.


----------

